
Ask HN: What are some of the best Python related talks that you have watched - samrohn
Could include python tutorials&#x2F; conference talks&#x2F; pycon workshops or anything that can help me understand the language better
======
samrohn
These are some of my favorites: Clean Architectures in python:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJtef410XaM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJtef410XaM)
Pandas from ground up:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JnMutdy6Fw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JnMutdy6Fw)
How to write actually object-oriented python:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUvEDg30FyY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUvEDg30FyY)
It's Time to Learn Regular Expressions:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abrcJ9MpF60](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abrcJ9MpF60)

------
peller
I'm a big fan of David Beazley for getting into advanced features of Python.
He's sometimes a little bit, shall we say, oriented towards the experimental
as opposed to "use this in production", but regardless he's a great speaker
and a very smart dude. In particular I liked this tutorial on Python 3
Metaprogramming:
[https://www.dabeaz.com/py3meta/index.html](https://www.dabeaz.com/py3meta/index.html)

